# Shimano 105 or Ultegra Rear Derailleur/Cassette



## roadracer3 (Jan 22, 2015)

I am going to upgrade my Spesh Allez from 9sp to 10sp 105/Ultegra.
I want to know whether there are any differences between 105 and Ultegra cassette and Rear Dérailleur.

I understand that there are minor differences in weight, which I am not really bothered about. I am most concerned about shifting. I am not an experienced rider but I would like to get the best for my money.

Will the Ultegra cassette give noticeably smoother shifting or longer life? there's £8 difference but if its not worth spending more then I don't really want to. Do they look any different?

The Ultegra rear derailleur looks nicer but costs an extra £15. is it really worth it?

I discounted the Ultegra levers as they are basically 105 with carbon levers and a few grams difference with an extra £50 on price tag.
Advice is appreciated


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Doubt you will notice a difference beween 105 and Ultegra other than those you mentioned.


----------



## roadracer3 (Jan 22, 2015)

I did wonder that however people are generally saying there is a difference.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

This review says that 105 cassettes are the most durable (or, at least, they are very durable) and last a long time: 
Shimano 105 5800 11-speed Groupset review | road.cc 

In my experience, a 6600 cassette shifts noticeably better than a 5700 cassette.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel the 6700 rear derailleur is better than the 5700, for reasons outlined in this post
Dura Ace Feeling - Page 3

I have both, so this is from actual experience. 

On the cassettes, there is little difference between 4600/5700/6700 cassettes besides finish, weight, and available cog sets. They are all made in Japan in the same plant. The 4600 is cheapest but heaviest, the 5700 and 6700 are both lighter but almost identical weight and construction, except for finish. All work the same in shifting quality to me. I mostly use the 5700 12-27, which is only available in the 105 series.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This post is for the 11 speed systems. 5800,6800 and 9000.

So this may not apply here but hey there's a nice video and whatever.



roadracer3 said:


> Will the Ultegra cassette give noticeably smoother shifting or longer life? there's £8 difference but if its not worth spending more then I don't really want to. Do they look any different?
> 
> The Ultegra rear derailleur looks nicer but costs an extra £15. is it really worth it?
> 
> ...


Yes, the Ultegra cassette will give longer life.
Yes, the Ultegra cassette looks different, it has a nicer finish on it.
Yes, the Ultegra cassette is worth the extra money.

No, the Ultegra rear derailleur is not worth the extra money.
You can run a 105 rear derailleur on an otherwise Dura-Ace system and not tell the difference.

As for the levers... well I'd go 105 if you can't afford Dura-Ace.

Don't overlook the front derailleur. The Dura-Ace one is significantly better than both the Ultegra or the 105 and worth buying.

105 shifters, rear mech and brakes
Ultegra cassette, chain and crank
Dura-Ace front mech


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an old 105 rear mech on my winter bike, the levers are DA7700. The cassette and chain are unbranded fitted by my LBS. This bike has all the crap that seven winters of commuting and Sunday club runs could throw at it and the shifting is perfection.
The best of any of my bikes, which include Ultegra 10sp and DA 11sp.
The only problem I've had with the 105 rear mech, was the jockey wheels wore out.
Probably done about 20.000 miles, maybe more.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a DA front mech on the bike. That's perfect as well. The worst shifting front mechs on my bikes are Ultegra 10sp


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Tiagra Ultegra and 105 cassettes, I use a 12-27 105 currently which is not made in ultegra. Can't tell any difference. Same for chains, I have used every thing from a $10 KMC ro Ultegra and now Dura Ace. Can't tell anything different that is not due to adjustment or worn out parts. Not sure about the dérailleurs as I have only used the 105 part there. Cranks are another area where performance does not seem to change with equipment levels.
I choose parts usually based on value. An Ultra cassette is typically $10 or less higher cost then a 105 version, but the Dura Ace is $120 more then Ultegra.When I needed a chain, the LBS had Dura Ace chains in stock, hardly more then a 105 or Ultegra chain so I went with it.


----------



## bingomck (Nov 5, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> ...
> 
> 105 shifters, rear mech and brakes
> Ultegra cassette, chain and crank
> Dura-Ace front mech


I like this, sounds like you have experience. Few questions:
-Why Ultegra crankset over 105? Weight or something else?
-Do you notice any difference between 105/Ultegra/DA brakes? Do you change pads on 105, or are they all the same?
-Same number of shifts per lever throw with 105vs.DA shifters, and same speed of rear shifting 105vs.DA?

Thanks!


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Back to the original point, if you are buying an entire groupset, you usually need to buy everything of the same model line, and it's usually cheaper to buy a groupset than individual parts.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Unlike the jump to Dura Ace the price differential between 105 and Ultegra is relatively minor. If Ultegra is only a little better the Ultegra is justified.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

105 is bloody good though for the money. But like you say Ultegra isn't that much more


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

In general I would say the Ultegra line should be slightly better. Lighter would be expected. However I am using the 105 5700 series components and they work very well. I am good with a wrench and am able to bring out the best in shifting. The shifting is precise all the time regardless of the situation on the road.
I am using the 105 5701 short arm rear derailleur which I like a lot. With it I am using the 12-30 Ultegra cassette and the 12-27 105 cassette. I see no difference in function but obviously the Ultegra is a lower range of gears. 

.


----------

